# Greeting fellow writers!



## Marcus Diaz (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello everyone i just created an account, i am at a relatively young age and am new to writing story's/books so pardon if i'm not as bright at it but i would like to improve. I used to write songs/poems but i believe i am best at writing story's. I will be helping others with there writing to the best of my ability. I am currently working on a book of my own and i would love any critiques i can get to make it the best of quality. Thank you.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey Marcus!
Welcome to the forum! I'm Hiro.  
In order to get access to all of the forum, you'll need to make ten posts.  It looks like you've already started doing that, so keep at it! 
What do you like to write, by the way?
I hope to see you around the forum!
Hiro


----------



## Marcus Diaz (Nov 28, 2015)

I like to write story's very dark story's. About the darkness everyone is capable of doing, journeys about suffering, sadness, and anger,(possibly redemption) and how they manipulate and turn a hero into a monster, and how there journey can change them from one person to a completely different person they don't even recognize.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forums. 

Lesson 1....you write 'stories'. 

I look forward to seeing you post something for us to take a look at.


----------



## Marcus Diaz (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you T.S Bowman, pardon for my grammar, i'm not the best at spelling :miserable:. ill be writing the hook for my book tomorrow if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

I would love to take a look for you. Since you don't have ten posts yet, you won't be able to put it in the Workshop, but if you want to PM it to me, that will work. I don't have a lot going on tomorrow so I should be able to take a look at it in pretty short order. 

As far as the grammar and spelling, don;'t worry, it will come as you continue to write and improve your chops.


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 29, 2015)

Marcus Diaz said:


> I like to write story's very dark story's. About the darkness everyone is capable of doing, journeys about suffering, sadness, and anger,(possibly redemption) and how they manipulate and turn a hero into a monster, and how there journey can change them from one person to a completely different person they don't even recognize.



Find your comfort levels and just enjoy what you're doing, explore what you need to.  Nice to meet you, Marcus! :hi:


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome aboard Marcus Diaz. You have found a most excellent place to learn, contribute, and meet great people.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Marcus, glad you joined us. 

jen


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello Marcus!
Welcome to the Writer's Forum. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Marcus!

Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory and the writing competitions here. They can really be useful in building up your writing skills!

See you on the forums!


----------



## Hairball (Nov 30, 2015)

Marcus Diaz said:


> Hello everyone i just created an account, i am at a relatively young age and am new to writing story's/books so pardon if i'm not as bright at it but i would like to improve. I used to write songs/poems but i believe i am best at writing story's. I will be helping others with there writing to the best of my ability. I am currently working on a book of my own and i would love any critiques i can get to make it the best of quality. Thank you.



Hello and welcome! I look forward to reading it!



Marcus Diaz said:


> I like to write story's very dark story's. About the darkness everyone is capable of doing, journeys about suffering, sadness, and anger,(possibly redemption) and how they manipulate and turn a hero into a monster, and how there journey can change them from one person to a completely different person they don't even recognize.



Fascinating! 



Marcus Diaz said:


> Thank you T.S Bowman, pardon for my grammar, i'm not the best at spelling :miserable:. ill be writing the hook for my book tomorrow if you want to take a look at it.



You'll get better, hon. No worries. Can't wait to see it!

Enjoy yourself here, and we're all available if you need help or guidance.


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 10783


----------



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum  I'm looking forward to reading some of your work


----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Marcus, welcome to the site.


----------

